# Kamera - Fotos in der Nacht - Reflektoren



## oldputz1990 (6. April 2008)

Hallo!

Bei uns in der Feuerwehr haben wir eine billige (ca 200€) Digitalkamera.
Wenn da ein Einsatz in der Nacht ist, z.B. ein Hüttenbrand, dann kann man die Fotos eigentlich vergessen, da alle verschwommen sind, bzw. zu dunkel. Weiters wird alles von den Uniformen reflektiert, was auch nicht unbedingt gut ausschaut....

Jetzt stellte sich die Frage bzgl. einer neuen Kamera.

Wie viel muss ich für eine Kamera + Objektiv ausgeben, um ordentliche Fotos zu erhalten?

Hätter ihr einen Vorschlag, welche Kamera da in Frage käme?

Wenn ich mir nur eine Kamera kaufe, mit Standardobjektiv:
http://geizhals.at/a214830.html
genügt das auch schon, oder nicht?


DANKE!


----------



## akrite (6. April 2008)

...grundsätzlich ist die EOS 400D ein guter Anfang ! In Abhängigkeit von der Entfernung des aufzunehmenden Objektes brauchst Du auf jeden Fall ein Blitz, der so weit aufhellen kann wie weit das Objekt entfernt ist. Dabei gilt, die Nummer in der Bezeichnung des Blitzes gibt indirekt die Weite des Blitzes an , Beispiel : Canon 580 EX bedeutet Leitzahl 58 (bei ISO 100), d.h. es würden bei einer angenommenen Blende 1 ( das Objektiv möchte ich sehen ) Objekte in 58m ausgeleuchtet werden. Idealerweise geht man jetzt hin und guckt wie weit ist die Blende zu öffnen (3.5 bei dem Kit-Objektiv) und teil die Leitzahl 58 durch 3,5 und erhält mit 16,57 m die Entfernung, die noch genug Licht bekommt. Aber das ist meist Theorie ... Nimm auf jeden Fall ein Stativ mit, schalte die Spiegelvorauslösung hinzu, Blende aufreißen und auslösen ...


----------



## Florian_Rachor (16. April 2008)

Hm Brandeinsatz in der Nacht ist sicher keine einfache Aufgabe, selbst mit einer guten Kamera. Die 400D reicht sicher für den Anfang, das Standartobjektiv ist allerdings nicht so berühmt. Wenn du etwas mehr übrig hast kauf lieber nur den Body und ein gutes Objektiv dazu.

Aus taktischen Gründen würde ich dir sowieso eher zu einer Sony Alpha raten. Da ist der Bildstabilisator direkt im Gehäuse, die 2 Blenden die man damit gewinnt kannst du in der Nacht gut gebrauchen. Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst du dir aber auch ein Objektiv mit IS kaufen.

Für das was du vorhast brauchst du ein Objektiv mit viel Lichtstärke, sonst geht da gar nix. Ein 2,8 sollte es schon sein, besser noch eine Festbrennweite mit 1,7, oder 1,5 (Ein 50mm gibts sicher recht günstig bei der Bucht)

Ein vernünftiges Stativ wäre natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert, gerade in der Nacht ist das Gold wert. 

Hier meine Sparversion:
Sony Alpha 300 ca. 500 Euro
Sigma 18-50 2.8 ca. 320 Euro (Oder Äquivalent von Tamron / Tokina)
Walimex Wal-666 incl. Kugelkopf ca. 70 Euro
Optional: Minolta 50mm 1.7 ca. 70 Euro

Eine Speicherkarte brauchst du auch noch, da solltest du nicht zu knapp einsteigen min. 2GB, oder mehr, damit du immer in RAW fotografieren kannst. Da kannst du dann aus den Bildern mehr raus holen.

Ein letzter Tipp noch, wenns genügend hell brennt (also so richtig), wäre evtl. noch ein kleiner Faltreflektor nützlich. Damit kannst du das Licht der Flammen auf die Feuerwehrleute lenken, das stell ich mir ganz nett vor.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## andralin (18. April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe selber schon Aufnahmen in ähnlichen Verhältnissen gemacht:

Konzertfotos, flackernde wechselnde Lichter, Leute die Salsa tanzen. Sind recht gut geworden.

Eingesetzte Technik:

CANON EOS 400D & externer Blitz CANON Speedlite430EX

Einstellungen: 
ISO 400 bis ISO 800
Verschluss 1/320
Blende automatisch
Weislichtabgleich auf Blitz gesetzt
+1 Belichtung

Wenn Ihr aus der Nähe von Köln kommt, komm ich gerne mal mit und dokumentier Eure Arbeit. Als Hobbyfotograf würde mich das mal richtig reizen, ...

cu s00n
Andralin


----------



## TheMike (18. Juni 2008)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema: NICHT mit Blitz photographieren!
(Das Selbe gilt übrigens auch für Konzertphotos ... die meisten Musiker mögen es gar nicht, angeblitzt zu werden, und mich als Zuschauer von Konzerten nervt es jeweils auch gewaltig.)

Eine kleine Einschränkung würde ich vielleicht für externe Blitze machen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du dir nicht auch noch eine Blitzanlage mit der nötigen Power kaufen willst.
Eingebaute Blitze oder Aufsteckblitze sind für deinen Zweck so gut wie nutzlos. Das hat verschiedene Gründe:
Zum einen wirst du beim Blitzen immer die Reflektionsflächen auf den Uniformen überstrahlt sehen - dafür sind sie ja da: dass auftreffendes Licht möglichst gut reflektiert wird.
Zum zweiten nimmt das Licht im Quadrat ab. Das bedeutet in einem Beispiel: Wenn du zwei Leute photographierst, von denen der Erste 2m von dir entfernt ist, und der Zweite 4m, kriegt der Hintere von deinem Blitzlicht gerade noch einen Viertel von dem ab, was der Vordere abkriegt. Der Vordere wird also Überstrahlen und der Hintere zu dunkel sein. 

Mein Vorschlage wäre - wie auch schon angesprochen: Ein möglichst lichtstarkes Objektiv, wenn möglich eine Festbrennweite. Je kleiner die Brennweite ist, umso längere Belichtungszeiten kannst du auch mit der Hand noch ruhig halten. Aber da die Motive ja vermutlich ziemlich bewegt sind, würde ich nicht viel tiefer gehen als Brennweite 20, sonst wird die Bewegungsunschärfe zu gross.

Manchmal sieht man auf Nachtbaustellen diese grossen Tageslicht-Ballone. Ich weiss nicht, ob ihr sowas oder was Ähnliches habt, aber wenn du noch zusätzlich Licht kriegst, würd ichs nehmen. Zur Not kannst du auch die Scheinwerfer eines Autos in einiger Entfernung auf das Motiv richten ... möglichst etwas seitlich, sonst hast du wieder das Reflektor-Problem.   

Gutes Gelingen!


----------

